# wild birds



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Can everyone who cares remember to put out a shallow dish of water for the wild birds.I think most of us remember to feed them but water is just as important in these conditions.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

tell me about it! i've been breaking 5 inch thick ice on the horses buts today (waterbuts that is) crazy :lol:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

our pond well unfinished pond is the same but i do feed the birds and water them ..... we had blue tits last year in our nesting box....


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm sure my grandfather will be spoiling ours rotten as per usual. Cheese, seeds, fat balls every day XD. We have a little birdy bath thing that never really freezes over, (its overhung by a tree.). We have the fattest birds going.


----------

